# How do people deal with IBS?!



## Evening.coffee (Jul 15, 2015)

literally on the verge of giving up. I thought I was getting somewhere but then all of my IBS symptoms just pop out of no where and I'm back at square one. I'm really fed up. Nothing seems to work. The doctors just seem to give me another tablet after tablet but I don't know how long I can out up with this.. Is this for life? I can't go on like this. Someone help please ;(


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I know how hard it is to deal with. Unfortunately, what I learned over the years is that you really have to take things into your own hands. Not until I started finding the drs I thought would work best, or requesting certain test did thing's start moving ib the right direction (8 years later!). Try and stay positive.. i know its so hard when you feel so crappy. We are all here for you!


----------



## anonymousgyrl (Sep 21, 2015)

marleyma said:


> I know how hard it is to deal with. Unfortunately, what I learned over the years is that you really have to take things into your own hands. Not until I started finding the drs I thought would work best, or requesting certain test did thing's start moving ib the right direction (8 years later!). Try and stay positive.. i know its so hard when you feel so crappy. We are all here for you!


What type of certain tests did you request?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

the breath test for SIBO, stomach emptying test,sitz marker and blood test to test for anything they could! I had to go to different drs that agreed to do them but it was worth it.


----------



## awaitressnolonger (Sep 15, 2015)

What did they find with those tests besides that you had IBS?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

That I also have sibo, gastroparesis and recurrent rectal prolapse (that was found by a gi Dr examination on a commode). All little pieces to a very big puzzle!


----------



## awaitressnolonger (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm so happy they found more stuff. My biggest worry is I'm doing all this testing and nothing will come up. Have they been able to tailor treatments at all to help your pain?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, no. It's actually interesting.. i felt the same way as you before I just wanted some sort of dx to put a name to my issues. But now that i have it it almost makes things more complicated. I'm now at a point that helping one issue makes something else worse, and haven't found a dr i even trust because I've seen so many bad ones or ones that just don't know how to help me. So, I more or less am just taking it day by day and doing the best i can.


----------



## awaitressnolonger (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah, I feel like having multiple things makes it difficult to figure out which one is the main one and which are symptoms. I'm diagnosed with IBS-C, but I got almost everyday at 10:30 AM and have type 4 on the bristol chart. I just have a ton of abdominal pain and almost gastritis like symptoms. It blows that the stomach is such a mysterious zone to doctors.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

start with eating more food in time. nuts and fruit in the morning to alkalize and other protein during midday meal to acidify. For the night meal, try shredded carrots and olives or butter. Protein w nitrogen are ideal combined with food with natural sugars (example hamburger w/ kiwi or tomatoes) (beans and molasses) at the same meal. Forget all you've learned about food combining. IB issues I believe are more stress and timing related.

A balance in eating is needed (back n forth between alkaline and acid). Apple cider or the raw vinegar can help with pain. I can go into more detail on my eating plan, PM me if needed.

Also do some gardening or walk on the earth barefoot. Your body loves soil and new dirt to deal with. These things do help me with stress and digestion.


----------

